# 'Factotum of the City'



## jsoriano (Apr 3, 2013)

I am trying to get as much feedback as I can about a documentary project I just started. It will feature a former world-class opera singer who is now a homeless addict and self-styled 'Figaro' of the streets.

I am curious about what y'all think of him and the project so far. If you think the film should be made, please let me make it!

Enjoy!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

hope you raise the rest of the money...


----------



## jsoriano (Apr 3, 2013)

*Thanks- sharing is caring!*

Thanks deggial. I hope so too...

I feel awkward self-promoting like this, but, at the same time, I believe the documentary forges interesting connections between the opera stage and urgent social issues within the contemporary city. Opera is already historically rooted in representing the underclasses with a unique sense of dignity and empowerment (particularly in the character of 'Figaro', who is in some sense the main subject of my film). I hope to draw on the 'social realist' features of opera in my documentary...

It would really help if you shared the link on Facebook or with friends in some other way. Appreciate it, really...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Music connection or not, I'm the sort who would not give the subject as you propose to present it, one moment's further thought. Can't see why a homeless addict who sang opera is any more interesting than a homeless addict who did not. 

I just wonder if anything at all different about being homeless is worth investigating here or not.

For a general public, 'the fall' from higher to the street is always a weird and somewhat sentimentally appealing dynamic.

I think the subject has been done to death, without at all alleviating the problem for the homeless or the society within which the homeless are.


----------

